# Putting a quart into pint pot.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently acquired one of the tiny Bachmann Davenport locos and fitted RCS battery R/C, batteries and MyLocosound.
The stock Bachmann pcb was removed and a new styrene plate cut to fit using the original internal stanchions and screws to hold it in place.
The ALPHA-3v2 combined RX/ESC sits on the styrene sheet with the LT-SW4 extra sound triggers pcb.
I mounted the new MyLocosound diesel sound under the hood cover for easy access.
The wiring is not as neat as I would normally do.








The 4 x AA size 850 mah battery pack fits just under the styrene sheet.








The ON-OFF switch was mounted under the front of the loco.








All buttoned up with the new RCS TX-21+ handpiece with Inertia control.








Loco is very smooth and steady on the track but on rollers it wobbles terribly. Go figure.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Loco is very smooth and steady on the track but on rollers it wobbles terribly. Go figure.


Tony,
Didn't you ever see the cartoon about the guy who tapped all the wheels on all the trains that came to his station? They changed all the wheels on all the trains - then they found out his hammer was cracked. . . 

Seems to me your rollers are wobbling, not the loco !


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

G'Day Pete.
It has been suggested to me that it could be the (very) old AristoCraft made rollers could not be sitting squarely on the piece of original Bachmann plastic track. 
Does not overly fuss me as it is nice and smooth running on a track.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice job Tony, as I peer at my black Davenport on the shelf.......

Jerry


----------

